# Antidote to grumpy posts - Shatner of the Mount



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and this one from last Friday, especially for the D Mail readers 8)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-75638.html

:lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gerald, you obviously like Shatner,have you ever caught Boston Legal the tv series. :lol: 

tony


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Gerald, you obviously like Shatner,have you ever caught Boston Legal the tv series


No, I'm not aware of it. Just watched a clip on YouTube, and it made me laff lots :lol:

Thank you!

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gerald,
for Christmas get the boxed dvd set(5 series ) Watch in order,otherwise you'll never pick up on the developing storyline with Shatner and James Spader.

To watch any episode out of order you'll think 'what the ****'

tony


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU2ftCitvyQ
> 
> Gerald


Gerald,I now feel better!Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU2ftCitvyQ
> 
> Gerald


Gerald,I now feel better,Peter.


----------

